# MAC Adresse



## CeNoRiDeR (27. Mai 2008)

Morgen zusammen,

ich möchte bei Windows PCs die MAC Adresse auslesen. Mit Java 1.6 geht das ja über das NetworkInterface.
Java 1.6 kann momentan aber leider noch nicht eingesetzt werden und so muss ich irgendwie über die Kommandozeile dran kommen.

Hat dazu jemand ein Beispiel?

Gruß


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Mai 2008)

es geht über krude CMDs und Scannen der Ergebnisses, z.B.
(ungetestet)


```
File ipconfOutput = new File(System.getProperty("java.io.tmpdir"), "ipconf.txt");
String  path = ipconfOutput.getAbsolutePath();
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c ipconfig > " + path);
```

Dann die Datei ipconf.txt aus der Temp-Dir einlesen und nach der MAC scannen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (27. Mai 2008)

für windows


```
public static String getMacAddress() throws IOException
  {
    Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c ipconfig /all" );
    Scanner s = new Scanner( proc.getInputStream() );
    return s.findInLine( "\\p{XDigit}\\p{XDigit}(-\\p{XDigit}\\p{XDigit}){5}" );
  }
```


----------



## CeNoRiDeR (28. Mai 2008)

super!
Danke schön


----------



## Gast (29. Mai 2008)

Du kannst auch eine Bibliothek wie jpcap einsetzen, die gibt es für Windows, Linux und MacOS und kann auch die Mac Adresse ermitteln.


----------



## tuxedo (30. Mai 2008)

Wobei man bei jpcap in Deutschland etwas vorsichtig sein sollte (Stichwort Hackerparagraph) ;-) Wireshark und Co. (welche auch pcap benutzen) sind da mit einem Bein auf der Abschussliste.


----------

